# 2 cats for temporary fostering



## Neil Wilford (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello,

I live in South East London in emergency accommodation with my two cats. I've been informed that the cats can no longer stay and they need to be out by Monday 3rd July at the latest. I've just started a new job and planning to move into my own accommodation in the next 2-6 weeks.
I can't bare the thought of rehoming them permanently.
Would anyone be willing to temporarily foster them for the next month or two until I move into my own place? This really is my last option. Hope there is someone out there to help.
Thanks. Neil


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am Oxford area so probably not much help to you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
For such a short period of time I'd recommend a cattery - you might struggle to find one with space given the time of year but I'm sure there are plenty in the London area?
Please let us know x


----------



## Neil Wilford (Jul 1, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I am Oxford area so probably not much help to you.


Hello. 
I'd take anything right now. If I don't then they will have to be rehomed permanently otherwise I can't stay there past Monday morning.
I drive so it wouldn't be a problem getting to you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have messaged you.


----------



## Neil Wilford (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello catcoonz,
Oxford is perfect. I have a van and would be able to bring them there. Is there a number I can call you on?
Thanks. Neil.


----------



## Neil Wilford (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi catcoonz,
Replied to your messsge yesterday. Just checking if you got the reply and are still willing to take my cats? 
Thanks. Neil.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Neil Wilford said:


> Hello catcoonz,
> Oxford is perfect. I have a van and would be able to bring them there. Is there a number I can call you on? Otherwise my mobile is 07*********.
> Thanks. Neil.


Hi Neil, just a recommendation that you remove your phone no. as this is an open forum so any one could phone you on it and spam you / use it inappropriately.

I hope you are able to find a foster carer.


----------



## Neil Wilford (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks kittih. Just edited out my number out. It never occurs to me that people might use the sites such as these for malicious reasons. I hope I find somewhere for them today, otherwise all three of us will be homeless tomorrow. 
Neil.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Neil,

Sorry, i did intend to contact you yesterday.
It was my Daughter's Birthday and i have rehome's today.
Can do late this afternoon/evening.
Will phone you now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All sorted.
Cats will be with me later today.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

catcoonz said:


> All sorted.
> Cats will be with me later today.


You are so fantastic.


----------



## Neil Wilford (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes. Leaving here in an hour to bring my cats over there. It's a huge relief for me, thank you so much. I can now concentrate on my new job and saving the money to move into my own place. May still be evicted from emergency accommodation tomorrow morning as for the three months I was there and on benefits they didn't pay the rent. They've assured me it should have been payed, and everything is in place. But at least now I know the cats will be safe and if I am evicted I can sleep in my work van for a month and don't need to worry about the cats. 
Thanks so much. Neil.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you give me a call please.
I have some idea's for you which will help you rent with the cats.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You are an angel @catcoonz :Happy


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

CC to the rescue again! She is fantastic

I have rented with cats and dogs, despite the houses being listed as no pets. I offered an extra pet deposit to cover any damage caused by my animals (difficult I know) and also drew up a pet contract - for example promising to keep animals treated for fleas and worms, not allowing them to foul the garden or cause nuisance to neighbours and also agreeing to pay for professional cleaning on leaving the property. I left the house cleaner than when I moved in!

I have also been in a similar situation, homeless with a baby and a cat and there was no way I was giving up my cat! 

TAke a 
look at lets with pets, it is a really useful site.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats are settled in well.
I have 2 temporary cats leaving me at the weekend, so there is now no time limit on the help i can give.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@Neil Wilford, can you please text me back. I have now messaged you several times.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> @Neil Wilford, can you please text me back. I have now messaged you several times.


oh no, not again.......


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Appears so, think i may have been dumped with 2 cats.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Do people actually do this sort of thing?

Have you tried calling - is the phone ringing out?

If you find out he's done this on purpose, there are things you can do as revenge if you have his phone number - and it's still in use


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sadly people do leave cats.
I can't do any more than try to contact him.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

What is wrong with people, seriously!! I cant foster them but if you want help with food or anything let me know

X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, iv'e brought food for them.
Just wish i had contact, as if it is a new home they need, i can get on and arrange things.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Neil has been in touch this evening.


----------



## Paw_Jade (Aug 9, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Neil has been in touch this evening.


Is he having them.back?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last conversation was yes but that was for them to be collected last weekend, i haven't heard anything since and still have them here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@Neil Wilford

Doubt you will bother to read this as you are ignoring my calls and all messages.

You are now taking the pee out of my generosity to help you, a text to me would only take you 2 seconds.

I will give you until the end of August to contact me.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Neil Wilford you should be utterly and thoroughly ashamed of yourself to take such advantage of CC's generosity.
have you tried finding him on facebook CC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Iv'e tried everywhere.
Can't find him on fb. He promised me last time we spoke 2 weeks ago that he now has somewhere to live and would collect the cats.
I changed my work shift waiting and he never arrived, since then he is not returning my calls or text messages.

No idea what to do, they are friendly cats but i don't want to keep them.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Have located a twitter account, ex company information and an address linked to that company which appears to be an HMO and likely not current if you are interested @catcoonz. Not sure how much help that would be but current occupants may have a forwarding address.

I am sorry you have been let down by someone you were trying to help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will give it a try, thank you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kittih said:


> I am sorry you have been let down by someone you were trying to help


So am I, @catcoonz. It's not the first time it's happened either. I've had this happen to me a couple of times at the stables, had to get World Horse Welfare involved with a couple of ''abandoned'' ponies and it really puts you off helping people , plus you are out of pocket every time. These people have absolutely no shame and no self-respect.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC, I am hoping Neil reads this thread and will have the good conscience to contact you and ask you to rehome his cats for him if he can't have them back now. To leave you with silence like this is selfish and thoughtless. Unforgivable


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He was meant to let me know yesterday but again had no call from him.

I am going to seek legal advice next week.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> CC, I am hoping Neil reads this thread and will have the good conscience to contact you


Totally unbelievable; isn't this the guy who could not bear the thought of rehoming his cats?  Even if his circumstances have changed and he needs more time, common courtesy would suggest that he at least get in touch with CC. Even if he has lost phone numbers etc, no excuse, he could contact via PF.
What does he think would happen to them if he had paid for a cattery for them? Probably handed to RSPCA and possibly PTS by now.

ETA: If he can't be bothered to send a text to ask how they are, I have to assume he's a lost cause.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

An absolute disgrace! How can someone abuse the trust and generosity of another to this extent? It really beggars belief.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I was wondering whether they didn't want to / weren't able to take the cats to a shelter themselves and saw that as CC cared about cats leaving them with her to rehome solved the problem.

Very unfair whatever the case both on CC and those poor cats


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Neil Wilford said:


> I can't bare the thought of rehoming them permanently.


@kittih: This is how he described his feelings in his original post. It looks as tho' his attitude has changed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been feeding both cats for 8 weeks now.

I am definitely not helping anybody again.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Calvine said:


> @kittih: This is how he described his feelings in his original post. It looks as tho' his attitude has changed.


Or maybe it hasn't but telling someone that he wanted to shift the problem to them wouldn't have resulted in CC kindly offering to take them on. Saying he couldn't bare to be parted forever would be more likely to get the desired response.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@kittih: True, but he's maybe realised that after eight weeks, he is managing fine, life is easier (finding a flat etc), life is cheaper (no food/vet bills) and he doesn't have to make arrangements for them if he wants a weekend away or a holiday. And he probably sussed that they would be safe and very well cared for with CC. What I find difficult to understand is why he doesn't at least get in touch and give some explanation (even if it's not 100% true) just to cover himself and, if necessary, buy himself more time.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Calvine said:


> @kittih: True, but he's maybe realised that after eight weeks, he is managing fine, life is easier (finding a flat etc), life is cheaper (no food/vet bills) and he doesn't have to make arrangements for them if he wants a weekend away or a holiday. And he probably sussed that they would be safe and very well cared for with CC. What I find difficult to understand is why he doesn't at least get in touch and give some explanation (even if it's not 100% true) just to cover himself and, if necessary, buy himself more time.


You could well be right. Some people find it quite easy to duck out of responsibility without any conscience leaving someone else to pick up the mess. The "meh not my problem" attitude seems to becoming more prevalent.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kittih said:


> You could well be right. Some people find it quite easy to duck out of responsibility without any conscience leaving someone else to pick up the mess. The "meh not my problem" attitude seems to becoming more prevalent.


Yes, the 'sense of entitlement' never fails to amaze me either!! When I had two ponies dumped on me by owners who didn't want to pay for their keep, World Horse Welfare tried to convince me that I (somehow) had a 'duty of care' to the ponies and I really had to spell it out very clearly to the guy that he worked for a charity and I did not.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Neil is the lowest of the low. Not enough guts to actually make the decision to rehome the cats and selfish enough to let a complete stranger shoulder all food/litter costs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Neil is the lowest of the low. Not enough guts to actually make the decision to rehome the cats and selfish enough to let a complete stranger shoulder all food/litter costs.


I absolutely agree 


Paddypaws said:


> Neil is the lowest of the low. Not enough guts to actually make the decision to rehome the cats and selfish enough to let a complete stranger shoulder all food/litter costs.


I absolutely agree that CC has been treated badly with these cats, but not sure that repeated calling out of the OP is going to help. 
As you're no doubt aware there is a rule about discussion of others on the forum.
CC , has Neil been e-mailed , can you think of anyway we can help you ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Flea treatment and worming costs aswell, as they had flea's when they arrived.

Giving @Neil Wilford until 1st September then i am putting both cats up for adoption to somebody who actually cares about them.

I only have a mobile number for Neil, have left voice messages and texts, he doesn't get back to me.
I have given him until 1st September to contact me, then i am rehoming the cats, i have left him a message to say this.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is so sad. I'm very sorry you have been taken advantage of again hun


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Just read this for the first time, and it's so sad. These poor cats have been dumped on a kind stranger who was doing an act of compassion for a fellow human being and his cats. I can certainly understand your anger and frustration, CC. xx 

I'm trying to find some good in this, in that the cats have been taken in by someone who cares for them, and have had a stable home for the past couple of months. Who knows what condition they were living in before? Who knows what would have happened to them, otherwise? 

Best of luck finding these two cats a home, CC. Although I know you've been shafted by this man, but I thank you for your act of kindness in taking these cats in.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Good luck,CC, I sincerely wish I could help you, but Holly is a one-cat household. 

Do you have any pics of them?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> I will ensure the cats are safe and cared for and i guess if i am unable to find a home to take both together, i have myself 2 extra cats.
> Hopefully a new home is found.


CC I think you should now put them on a waiting list for whatever rescues you have locally and they can decide whether to rehome together or as singles.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> CC I think you should now put them on a waiting list for whatever rescues you have locally and they can decide whether to rehome together or as singles.


I don't often disagree with you but it would be terrible to separate these cats after all they've been through. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats are brother and sister. The male is fine but if the girl is not with her brother, she wouldn't do well.

They must stay together.

Ideally i would like to find a direct home from me to their new home.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Very sad and disappointed to be reading this, CC you are amazing and just too kind for words x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@catcoonz sweetheart I am so sorry to hear this has happened! Dispicible man! I will send you a PM. :Rage


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I finally have a text to say speak with me on 12th September.
We will see where that goes but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Just out of interest, any apology or explanation?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Only speak on 12th September and that was via text.
I then immediately tried to phone back and the line got cut off.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

It was nice of you to try help CC. I wouldn't have the heart to trust any random person on the internet who randomly turned up asking for help. A real shame that one of the few people willing to help has now been burned and will know not to offer in the future.

you have been trying to make contact for weeks and the guy will only "speak" to you in the middle of September? if it were me I would proceed with plans to find a home for the cats that will give a **** about them


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I then immediately tried to phone back and the line got cut off.


Thought it odd that after all this time it was a text and not a phone call TBH.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This man needs to man up,grow a pair and take responsibly! I can't believe the gall of this guy. Arghhhh !


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Legally, under the Animal Welfare Act (2006) it is an offence to abandon an animal if it is a 'protected species'. But no doubt the RSPCA would say it wasn't 'abandoned' as CC was caring for it. OP hasn't been around since 11 July, but possibly lurking and reading the posts which is maybe why he has sent a text today? Is that possible?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, that is possible.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Personally, i'm highly sceptical. I think he's just stringing u along. How many times now has he given u a date for contact...n then SILENCE.

N in the highly unlikely event that he does eventually show his face, will he have the £ to reimburse you?

I agree with @Smuge; carry on with trying to find a decent home for those two poor abandoned cats. And thats what they are. ABANDONED!!


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Legally, under the Animal Welfare Act (2006) it is an offence to abandon an animal if it is a 'protected species'. But no doubt the RSPCA would say it wasn't 'abandoned' as CC was caring for it. OP hasn't been around since 11 July, but possibly lurking and reading the posts which is maybe why he has sent a text today? Is that possible?


His profile page says he was last seen on July 11th, that's not to say he hasn't logged out and is lurking as a guest.

@catcoonz if it were me in this situation I would go ahead and look for a home. If they were my cats and somebody said they were going to rehome them, I'd be on the phone immediately explaining my situation and begging them not to (and I HATE speaking on the phone!) I honestly don't think he cares, he hasn't been in touch, hasn't asked how they are and just keeps fobbing you off. I hope you can find a loving home for them soon, I'm so sorry that your kindness has been abused like this


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

@catcoonz - cc do you want any food/litter to help you along while you look into rehoming these cats?

I suspect the man who had these cats was told all the rescues were full and saw a way of getting someone to take them in. I doubt very much he will collect them from you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the very kind offer but i couldn't possibly accept any help from my own idiotic sense of helping.

I very much doubt i will hear on 12th.

I have had offers of a rehome but it has been one cat and not both together, i can't split them up.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

You are not an idiot, far from it x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.
One day my head will rule my heart.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:
Time has gone on, so the 2 cats are now being put up for rehoming.
If anybody can give them a lovely home, do contact me.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a fine way to repay someone for their kindness and help, I must say.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

This guy clearly has no shame, and not one iota of self respect.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That is such a shame, how horrible to think that people can just take the generosity and good nature of other people and abuse it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> my own idiotic sense of helping


Not idiotic; he was very convincing and sounded like a genuine owner really desperate for help. As he was London-based I would have offered myself if I didn't have already eight cats, one of which is FIV+. I imagine he isn't up to date with payment for food etc?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No food, flea treatment or worming was done by him, i had to pay for this.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No help needed for these cats now, thank you.
I have found them a wonderful home together.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> No help needed for these cats now, thank you.
> I have found them a wonderful home together.


Oh that is the most brilliant news, you are such an angel.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That's wonderful news CC! Bless you


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> No help needed for these cats now, thank you.
> I have found them a wonderful home together.


Bless you CC x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Great news that they are staying together!! XX Well done!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can we have a whip round to help CC ? Tell us where to donate.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the very kind offer but i couldn't possibly take anything from other people.
This was my own fault by offering to help.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Thank you for the very kind offer but i couldn't possibly take anything from other people.
> This was my own fault by offering to help.


I think a lot of people would like to do something. We all read the threads about rehoming and I'm sure many of us wish that they could help out, but just don't have the space/facilities etc. I'm sure quite a few people would be taken in by these people, but are saved because they just don't have the room etc.

I think it's so amazing that people like you are (were) willing to help people and hate to see you taken advantage of, and the knock on affect that it will have on you being willing to help in future. It's not just the cost, but the time and heartache as well.

I'd love to have a whip round as a little 'thank you for trying to help' gift.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

No, it was your kind heart that led you to offer help, and no matter what you say now I'm pretty sure you'll offer again if you see the need. I don't see why you should be out of pocket for showing such compassion.


----------

